# Nomad not Working



## jimlenz (Aug 22, 2007)

I purchased a nomad a couple months ago and love the service. In had my hr34 installed along with whole house including swim16. For some reason the service was deactivated. Called D and they activated and now it still does not work. Anyone run into this issue?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Raidertank (Sep 29, 2009)

is there a message when you try to load the app? If so what does it say


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I believe you will have to reauthorize everything like you did the first time you got it.


----------



## jimlenz (Aug 22, 2007)

That is what I did and it now works. Thanks.

Jim


----------



## eweiner1 (Dec 17, 2006)

I had to re-install the entire application, and that got everything working.


----------



## daveriv (Jan 10, 2007)

eweiner1 said:


> I had to re-install the entire application, and that got everything working.


I had the same problem. I had to reinstall the PC application and I believe I now have 2 clients on my account for the same PC. When I re-installed the application it made me name it something else because that client already existed. Does anyone now how I can delete clients on my account?


----------



## daveriv (Jan 10, 2007)

daveriv said:


> I had the same problem. I had to reinstall the PC application and I believe I now have 2 clients on my account for the same PC. When I re-installed the application it made me name it something else because that client already existed. Does anyone now how I can delete clients on my account?


Anyone have any ideas on how I can get this fixed?


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

You can't actually delete clients. When you try to activate the 6th client, it will then prompt you to replace one of the existing 5.


----------



## daveriv (Jan 10, 2007)

Titan25 said:


> You can't actually delete clients. When you try to activate the 6th client, it will then prompt you to replace one of the existing 5.


Thanks Titan25!


----------

